# RNM"S Touchdown Thread



## RAWS n More (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok guys i spoke with HeavyIron, he told me that Prince is very busy and im waiting for my section to be back up. I have been very busy the last week getting together a reopening, so mistakes like this don't happen again. 

Please post your touchdowns because 90% of all orders are out. I'm as you read this mailing all people w/ outstanding and late orders. 

The rest will go out tomm IM and ill also mail you few your confirmation. 

YGM IM.


----------



## independent (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow Im speechless. I got my stuff from raws at least.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hoping I'm in that 90% bro.  gotta a lot of shit outstanding.


----------



## littlerock (Nov 11, 2011)

raws this is sandiago.you got my shit?


----------



## Db52280 (Nov 11, 2011)

I have never used Raws, but I might soon. I am impressed he got behind in a bad way and instead of running off with the money and changing his company name. He stuck with it fixed all of the problems. Not many people will do this - Although allot of people are pissed off at him right now, I think they will see that he is trying to fix it.


----------



## naturalplayer (Nov 11, 2011)

I didn't even get an email reply, so I assume I am in the 10% that is left out.  The order was from mid aug. by the way.


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 11, 2011)

We will see


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 11, 2011)

Well i wont go into it alot, but the problem was a scumbag remailer who thought it best to screw us over , instead of doing the right thing. But fuck him, im making good on it all. I truly think we got this together now to handle the volume we get. 

I will take responsibility as I was not as prepared as i should have been to handle that kind of volume. I apologize to you guys, and will make this up to the board.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 11, 2011)

you're a fucking conman...


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 11, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> Ok guys i spoke with HeavyIron, he told me that Prince is very busy and im waiting for my section to be back up. I have been very busy the last week getting together a reopening
> YGM IM.


let me get this straight, youve been MIA because youve been Very Busy putting together a reopening of your shop,  meanwhile youve got TONS of outstanding orders and email, but the reopening of your shop is what youve been busy on?  REALLY???   you went to western union, took my money and never sent me dvd;s// along with countless others, and youre too busy organizing a reopening so you can do it again???  i want a fucking refund im tired of emailing you.
you cant make this shit up.


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 11, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> let me get this straight, youve been MIA because youve been Very Busy putting together a reopening of your shop,  meanwhile youve got TONS of outstanding orders and email, but the reopening of your shop is what youve been busy on?  REALLY???   you went to western union, took my money and never sent me dvd;s// along with countless others, and youre too busy organizing a reopening so you can do it again???  i want a fucking refund im tired of emailing you.
> you cant make this shit up.



I will not refund you bro, but your pack will be there. There is alot more than goes on behind the scenes that can be at times out of my control. This was a case like that. Greed is a motherfucker and it proved it to me.


----------



## littlerock (Nov 11, 2011)

how can you come off strait when you wont even take a email or say you sent my shit.


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 11, 2011)

I got my DC# today but no touchdown yet....

I hope to god he don't send me WP stuff like the first guy. Or I will want a refund or differant gear. If it does come with WP there will be a video of me crushing it and tossing it out.


Don't do me like that raws....


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 11, 2011)

I posted several days ago that im not gonna be returning emails. I gave clear instruction on what to do if you had an outstanding order. If you followed the directions your good and have been mailed by now. If you did not get an email today w/ confirmation then tomm will be your day.


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 11, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> I will not refund you bro, but your pack will be there. There is alot more than goes on behind the scenes that can be at times out of my control. This was a case like that. Greed is a motherfucker and it proved it to me.


 
Yo bitch ass...what's up...did you forget..??..I want a refund as well...!!


----------



## dillz2006 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey guys Raws is g2g dont worry he will come through.

Raws check your email and send me a reply when you can


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 11, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> I will not refund you bro, but your pack will be there when it gets there. There is alot more than goes on behind the scenes that can be at times out of my control. This was a case like that. Greed is a motherfucker and it proved it to me and I took your cash and didn't have your product.  I admit that I have a problem spending too much money on male whores, but we are g2g now.


 

He returns.  I think that Raws customers are the dumbest fucks out there.


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 11, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> I posted several days ago that im not gonna be returning emails. I gave clear instruction on what to do if you had an outstanding order. If you followed the directions your good and have been mailed by now. If you did not get an email today w/ confirmation then tomm will be your day.


 
If not tomorrow then the next day, if not that day then some time next wk......you hermit..!!


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 11, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> I got my DC# today but no touchdown yet....
> 
> I hope to god he don't send me WP stuff like the first guy. Or I will want a refund or differant gear. If it does come with WP there will be a video of me crushing it and tossing it out.
> 
> ...



LMFAO. Bro i would never do that.All you have coming is fresh as can be bro, and made by RNM.


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 11, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> I posted several days ago that im not gonna be returning emails. I gave clear instruction on what to do if you had an outstanding order. If you followed the directions your good and have been mailed by now. If you did not get an email today w/ confirmation then tomm will be your day.


 
You know who else doesn't return emails, LEO and the DEA.  Just putting it out there.


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 11, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> I will not refund you bro Greed is a motherfucker and it proved it to me.


youre right for once, greed Is a motherfucker for sure, 270 on FAKE var,215 on whatever may or may not come that id be a fool to put in my rats and youve got the nerve to email me " 2 free test 300s on your next order"  LOL why not this order buddy?   greed is a motherfucker you got that one dude


----------



## littlerock (Nov 11, 2011)

all i could do is hope i get my shit.and if i do thank you raws.and if idont eat dick and die..but if i get it you dont have to eat dick and die.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 11, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> Greed is a motherfucker and it proved it to me.


I tried to tell you i had your ass pegged from the start...


what's funny as fuck too me is you think you can come in here and post up some lame ass excuse and everything will be alright..


what you don't understand is your name is shit here and surely to fuck you don't think people is that stupid to order shit from you again..


stick with the pars nic and let the juices flow mutherfucker..


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 11, 2011)

TOUCHDOWN!!!!!!!!!! oh wait sorry i was playing madden


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 11, 2011)

littlerock said:


> all i could do is hope i get my shit.and if i do thank you raws.and if idont eat dick and die..but if i get it you dont have to eat dick and die.



Is that straight from littlerock?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 11, 2011)

Subbed!!  What's the command I have to type in for the smiley eating popcorn?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok Raws, let's see you deliver. I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt but my patience is wearing thread thin as well


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 11, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> I got my DC# today but no touchdown yet....
> 
> I hope to god he don't send me WP stuff like the first guy. Or I will want a refund or differant gear. If it does come with WP there will be a video of me crushing it and tossing it out.
> 
> ...


 The old bait and switch


----------



## Rednack (Nov 11, 2011)

he needs to take care of ALL outstanding orders before Prince lets him come back, which im sure is whats gonna happen...


----------



## Killermonkey (Nov 11, 2011)

Didn't see this coming, I remember the days where his reputation was awesome.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 11, 2011)

Well I got a dc#, does anybody know what the fuck a dc# is? Oh I also got a guarantee that my order shipped


----------



## independent (Nov 11, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> I got my DC# today but no touchdown yet....
> 
> I hope to god he don't send me WP stuff like the first guy. Or I will want a refund or differant gear. If it does come with WP there will be a video of me crushing it and tossing it out.
> 
> ...



Are you joking? WP gear is gmp/fda approved.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 11, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Are you joking? WP gear is gmp/fda approved.



Moe go suck on a carrot you faggot.  You're an unjerked pussy who can't even handle eating meat.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/146482-any-vegetarians-here.html


----------



## endurance724 (Nov 11, 2011)

i got a dc# as well.


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 11, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Are you joking? WP gear is gmp/fda approved.


 HAHAHAH FDA= fucking dumb ass (for paying these prices)


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 11, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> HAHAHAH FDA= fucking dumb ass (for paying these prices)



Even if this guy worked out he doesn't use gear because "it's bad". That's his reasoning; it's pathetic.  He hangs out on this board admiring people he wishes he could be but he knows he's too big of a bitch.


----------



## deadlifter405 (Nov 11, 2011)

Well then I will continue to check my mail box and wait for a pack to arrive.  Hope you make good on all this outstanding stuff!


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 11, 2011)

Wouldn't ya know, my # doesn't exist in the system


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 11, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> Wouldn't ya know, my # doesn't exist in the system



Neither does mine....


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 11, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> Wouldn't ya know, my # doesn't exist in the system


 dont worry bro packs shipped yesterday, your number will be in the system tommorow. Raws cousin works for USPS so itll be a few days b4 their in the system. it runs in the family


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 11, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> HAHAHAH FDA= fucking dumb ass (for paying these prices)


 Jesus Christ that was funny hahaha


----------



## dirtwarrior (Nov 11, 2011)

What was the instructions if you had outstanding orders? I missed it


----------



## Smcpsycho51 (Nov 11, 2011)

i sent an email with outstanding just like i was suppose to i did not receive a reply and i did not receive a delivery confirmation yet


----------



## independent (Nov 11, 2011)

OfficerFarva said:


> Even if this guy worked out he doesn't use gear because "it's bad". That's his reasoning; it's pathetic.  He hangs out on this board admiring people he wishes he could be but he knows he's too big of a bitch.



The only bitch is you, and I dont admire homosexuals such as yourself. You live in Canada, enough said frenchy.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 11, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> The only bitch is you, and I dont admire homosexuals such as yourself. You live in Canada, enough said frenchy.


that's sum tuff shit for a man trapped in a womans body..


----------



## coach5 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm just worried about the legitimacy of his oils....but I will know for sure in a few weeks when i have bloods done again...

So much has been said you don't know who to trust or believe...only hard evidence like blood work and touchdowns can sort this out for everyone. 

The t/a on my order was 4 days...I feel sorry for my bros who have had to endure all of this crap...Hopefully everyone gets their stuff and can move forward. I just can't believe that communication has been as bad as it's been...He was quick to respond to all of my emails, but that was before all of this scandal. 

He's either got a lot of balls for sticking around and posting or he's truly trying to make things right and square things away with customers and the forum. 

Just my $.02


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 11, 2011)

coach5 said:


> I'm just worried about the legitimacy of his oils....but I will know for sure in a few weeks when i have bloods done again...
> 
> So much has been said you don't know who to trust or believe...only hard evidence like blood work and touchdowns can sort this out for everyone.
> 
> ...




Look, its no secret that i have hAd some problems. But i believe we have a strong team now that is like-minded. We will rule again!!


----------



## sofargone561 (Nov 11, 2011)

^ you sound like the dolphins


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 11, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> Wouldn't ya know, my # doesn't exist in the system



It will show and your order will be there. If you dont want to use it on your rats, then dont. Quality wasand never will be an issue,so i suggest not throwing it out.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 11, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> It will show and your order will be there. If you dont want to use it on your rats, then dont. Quality wasand never will be an issue,so i suggest not throwing it out.


your tren ace is bunk compared to GP..


----------



## coach5 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey Raws...just sent you a pm...it's still pertaining to what we've been discussing over the last week.

Thanks


----------



## ryisfly (Nov 11, 2011)

So I guess I get my e-mail tomorrow then?


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 11, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> It will show and your order will be there. If you dont want to use it on your rats, then dont. Quality wasand never will be an issue,so i suggest not throwing it out.



How about the unlabeled t400 that I got from you? I know for sure that it is either underdosed or there was a mix up (I'm still giving you the benefit of the doubt even after all the shit you're putting us through), you still haven't replied to that in my emails.


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 11, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> It will show and your order will be there. If you dont want to use it on your rats, then dont. Quality wasand never will be an issue,so i suggest not throwing it out.


Quality is an issue bc ur var I got was bunk.  Yeah I'm pretty bitter about that as well.


----------



## KUVinny (Nov 11, 2011)

I received a DC# too...


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 11, 2011)

Raws just sent two thai whores to my house to make shit right.  Good looking out Raws those boys were g2g


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 11, 2011)

Db52280 said:


> I have never used Raws, but I might soon. I am impressed he got behind in a bad way and instead of running off with the money and changing his company name. He stuck with it fixed all of the problems. Not many people will do this - Although allot of people are pissed off at him right now, I think they will see that he is trying to fix it.


Waw yea yea bro. Make an order. Lol fuckin ppl are stupid


----------



## hypno (Nov 11, 2011)

Naps feel behind even worse than RAWS. Likely for different reasons but they came through when everyone had written them off. RAWS may well do the same thing. That would be a welcome turn of events for sure. Everyone getting their orders and him back again. Time will tell.


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 11, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> Wouldn't ya know, my # doesn't exist in the system



Where can I check mine at?..... Or waste my time lookin for it.


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 11, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> Raws just sent two thai whores to my house to make shit right.  Good looking out Raws those boys were g2g



WTF raws!.... I love the yellows! Where the fuck are my skanks!


----------



## Rednack (Nov 11, 2011)

hypno said:


> Naps feel behind even worse than RAWS. Likely for different reasons but they came through when everyone had written them off. RAWS may well do the same thing. That would be a welcome turn of events for sure. Everyone getting their orders and him back again. Time will tell.


RAWS is fucked, he just don't know it yet...


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 11, 2011)

rednack said:


> raws is fucked, he just don't know it yet...


 

deep and hard brother


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 12, 2011)

Rednack said:


> RAWS is fucked, he just don't know it yet...



Weren't you just fuckin defending the guy 2 weeks ago? Pick a side and stick to it.


----------



## SScamaro (Nov 12, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> Weren't you just fuckin defending the guy 2 weeks ago? Pick a side and stick to it.




bro hes known to do that. hes a raws dick riding homo bitch. biggest troll on IM


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok RAWS, do the maths, 1 guy has said he has his pack, Asia Pharma is good gear i will admit, but your 90 percent is small and your 10 percent is huge. As i have said, you have lost or respect on this forum, you will always be in the shit bucket. You may as well pack your shit and fuckoff…………….dont slam the door on the way out. Your business mistakes have cost you dearly, i have no ill feeling towards you or your customers. I am simply putting it in a common sense business way. Once a business screws its customers, whether your fault or someones else, it is the death knell. And name the 3rd party seeing you are now blaming someone else. The truth may set you free…….or just fuck off………







*YOUR FUCKIN FIRED!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok RAWS, do the maths, 1 guy has said he has his pack, Asia Pharma is good gear i will admit, but your 90 percent is small and your 10 percent is huge. As i have said, you have lost or respect on this forum, you will always be in the shit bucket. You may as well pack your shit and fuckoff???????????????.dont slam the door on the way out. Your business mistakes have cost you dearly, i have no ill feeling towards you or your customers. I am simply putting it in a common sense business way. Once a business screws its customers, whether your fault or someones else, it is the death knell. And name the 3rd party seeing you are now blaming someone else. The truth may set you free??????.or just fuck off?????????







*YOUR FUCKIN FIRED!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## SScamaro (Nov 12, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> Ok RAWS, do the maths, 1 guy has said he has his pack, Asia Pharma is good gear i will admit, but your 90 percent is small and your 10 percent is huge. As i have said, you have lost or respect on this forum, you will always be in the shit bucket. You may as well pack your shit and fuckoff???????????????.dont slam the door on the way out. Your business mistakes have cost you dearly, i have no ill feeling towards you or your customers. I am simply putting it in a common sense business way. Once a business screws its customers, whether your fault or someones else, it is the death knell. And name the 3rd party seeing you are now blaming someone else. The truth may set you free??????.or just fuck off?????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! couldent have said it better man. if i could rep you i would. FUCK RAWS THAT PUSSY ASS LIER


----------



## Rednack (Nov 12, 2011)

I just got off the phone with RAWS and he told me to let yall know everyone's stuff has been shipped first thing this morning and your all g2g...

so stop all this bitcin an poutin like little sissy boy fags that you all are..


----------



## dirtwarrior (Nov 12, 2011)

I hope I get my powders


----------



## hypno (Nov 12, 2011)

Rednack said:


> ..... told me to let yall know everyone's stuff has been shipped first thing this morning and your all g2g...
> 
> ............



This would be very welcome news. Not only for those still waiting on orders, I hope they get them, but for the rest of us as well. If Raws can make things right and return to being a trusted sponsor at IM I am sure I would just be one of many to be happy he is back. We need all the trusted sponsors we can get.

Good luck!


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 12, 2011)

hypno said:


> This would be very welcome news. Not only for those still waiting on orders, I hope they get them, but for the rest of us as well. If Raws can make things right and return to being a trusted sponsor at IM I am sure I would just be one of many to be happy he is back. We need all the trusted sponsors we can get.
> 
> Good luck!



hypno, dont fall for rednecks fairy tale.


----------



## delcapone (Nov 12, 2011)

yea his rep was so good I ordered powder from him the end of oct. hopin to see it today. Im a patient man and im not pissin and moanin...... YET. he"s been straight w/ me 3 orders in a row, so i personally have no reason to doubt him.....YET. but when I read some of these posts I do get a little nervous. But like I said I"m a patient man and I"m aware shit really does happen and this ain"t sears catalog. Make it 4 in a row Raws. P.M. me that re-mailers addy, i"m laid off and bored I"LL knuckle him up for shits and giggles.


----------



## KUVinny (Nov 12, 2011)

I just checked the DC# again and it now shows up in the system along with an expected delivery date.


----------



## Pitbull44 (Nov 12, 2011)

Raws I posted in the thread, yet I never received a dc or tracking #? What do I have to do to get my order send out??? or even a response from you?


----------



## darebear7 (Nov 12, 2011)

i think you a dumb fuck


----------



## dhwest (Nov 12, 2011)

Raws I have emailed you, PM, posted in the missing threads, what do I have to do to get my gear or refund?


----------



## Rednack (Nov 12, 2011)

send thecaptn' pictures of your cock..


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 12, 2011)

SScamaro said:


> lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! couldent have said it better man. if i could rep you i would. FUCK RAWS THAT PUSSY ASS LIER



That last sentence screams jacked11/ORAW


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 12, 2011)

USPS TRACK A PACKAGE

Label/Receipt Number: **** **** **** ****

 											    There is no record of this item.


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 12, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> USPS TRACK A PACKAGE
> 
> Label/Receipt Number: **** **** **** ****
> 
> There is no record of this item.


 
 The label was printed and paid for, but wasn't picked up by USPS yet.  This is common from those plaza "we ship" type locations.  Your pack really isn't on it's way until it says "accepted" or "processed at sort facility".  Good luck my brothers


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 12, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> That last sentence screams jacked11/ORAW


 

you come to Miami and say that.  He's got mad connections brother and he'll fuck you up.  He'll even give you his address that's not really his address and you can meet him there.  He would rather that you MEAT him there, but whatever.  OOOOOraw brothers.  Did he ever get his shit?


----------



## slow-90lx (Nov 12, 2011)

I was one of those who got in on the earlier clearance sale.


Raws didnt return emails for a week and a half, then he finally sent me a tracking number right before his board was removed.


He did come through with it and there should be a couple using his gear atm. I will use it myself once my shoulder is back to 80%.   

I was frustrated and thought I was scammed to be honest, but he did come through in the end.

Me experience with Raws. It did take much longer, but if I hear great results from my friends, then thats the most important part.


----------



## Smcpsycho51 (Nov 12, 2011)

i still have not been sent a tracking number


----------



## coach5 (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is *PROOF *that some of RAWS gear is fake/bunk....

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2548344-post22.html


Now I guess I need to get some different oils b/c I damn sure don't trust it now!!!


----------



## coach5 (Nov 12, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> It will show and your order will be there. If you dont want to use it on your rats, then dont. Quality wasand never will be an issue,so i suggest not throwing it out.



Looks as though your quality is an issue....

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/2548344-post22.html


----------



## Hench (Nov 13, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> That last sentence screams jacked11/ORAW



Been saying this for days. 


Let's neg the cunt.


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 13, 2011)

Werd


Hench said:


> Been saying this for days.
> 
> 
> Let's neg the cunt.


----------



## coolrise (Nov 13, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> you come to Miami and say that.  He's got mad connections brother and he'll fuck you up.  He'll even give you his address that's not really his address and you can meet him there.  He would rather that you MEAT him there, but whatever.  OOOOOraw brothers.  Did he ever get his shit?


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 13, 2011)

I see a touchdown from Raws like a touchdown from the Dolphins.  You just give up on expecting one, so if you do get a touchdown you almost pass out and feel the need to tell everyone.


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 13, 2011)

It's Sunday and still no package...... When should I be getting this package that was sent out 4days ago.... Or so you say.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 13, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> It's Sunday and still no package...... When should I be getting this package that was sent out 4days ago.... Or so you say.




You were expecting a package on sunday??? Dont you know that us mail doesn't work on sunday, my fucking mailman sometimes even takes a few extra days off


----------



## Smcpsycho51 (Nov 13, 2011)

Has anyone received the 50 ml tne dbol blend jugs


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 13, 2011)

Smcpsycho51 said:


> Has anyone received the 50 ml tne dbol blend jugs


 
You mean the 50ml jugs filled with some type of chalky clumped up gunk.


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 13, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> You were expecting a package on sunday??? Dont you know that us mail doesn't work on sunday, my fucking mailman sometimes even takes a few extra days off



No smart guy..... Just stating the fact that shit has not come yet.


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 13, 2011)

*Update 11-14*

Hello IM,

Ok i know we were supose to ship the rest on saturday, but several ppl emailed us after reading this thread with an outstanding order. We have filled these as well and will be sending all the rest of the dc#'s tomm in the evening around 6 pm.

This should catch us up 100% here.

I have pm'ed Prince again on getting the section back up,but he is very busy. I will mail you guys tomm w/ those,please come post up here when u get my mail. 

BTW, there will be a 24 hour delay or so on DC#'s showing in system. 

BTW if you want to see the new list,fully stocked and ready to rock, it will be available tomm after we send all trackers out, ill post on this. 

We will have great prices on HGH as well as all aas we carry. Im here to take the abuse ok

I know we fell badly behind and i had major problems, but as you will see. im am coming through 100%, im not taking orders now, and scamming ppl. i turn down orders daily, trust me, but i dont want to open again or take any orders until IM is taking care of.


----------



## secdrl (Nov 13, 2011)

Still waiting on mine..multiple e-mails sent. Multiple times you said I'd have the tracker....


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 13, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> Hello IM,
> 
> Ok i know we were supose to ship the rest on saturday, but several ppl emailed us after reading this thread with an outstanding order. We have filled these as well and will be sending all the rest of the dc#'s tomm in the evening around 6 pm.
> 
> ...



I really hope for your sake that what you're is true. Things have gotten pretty nasty concerning you.


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 13, 2011)

secdrl said:


> Still waiting on mine..multiple e-mails sent. Multiple times you said I'd have the tracker....



bro you are flying tomm my bro, you are gtg,i will send you confirmation as stated in the above update. I also got your mail today SEC, no worries, will fly tomm.


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 13, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> I really hope for your sake that what you're is true. Things have gotten pretty nasty concerning you.



Yes they have brother, but I will come through. Its as good as in the bank, orders are packed up fellows.


----------



## colochine (Nov 13, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> Yes they have brother, but I will come through. Its as good as in the bank, orders are packed up fellows.



Good to hear. Hopefully I did not fall through the cracks.


----------



## skinnyd (Nov 14, 2011)

Smcpsycho51 said:


> Has anyone received the 50 ml tne dbol blend jugs



I waiting on this too


----------



## skinnyd (Nov 14, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> Hello IM,
> 
> Ok i know we were supose to ship the rest on saturday, but several ppl emailed us after reading this thread with an outstanding order. We have filled these as well and will be sending all the rest of the dc#'s tomm in the evening around 6 pm.
> 
> ...



Please send me mt TNE/Dbol jug!!!


----------



## Pitbull44 (Nov 14, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> Yes they have brother, but I will come through. Its as good as in the bank, orders are packed up fellows.



raws I sent you serval pms anf emails concerning my order. How come you are saying everyones ordet has been shipped out and that they have recieved dc/tracking #? I have yet to recieve the # or even a response from you for about a month now?


----------



## dhwest (Nov 14, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> Hello IM,
> 
> Ok i know we were supose to ship the rest on saturday, but several ppl emailed us after reading this thread with an outstanding order. We have filled these as well and will be sending all the rest of the dc#'s tomm in the evening around 6 pm.
> 
> ...



There is no way you are 100%, I have been waiting over *10 WEEKS* for my gear or a refund.  Where is my DC or refund?


----------



## grynch888 (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## grynch888 (Nov 14, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> Weren't you just fuckin defending the guy 2 weeks ago? Pick a side and stick to it.


 
yeah, really...


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 14, 2011)

mother fucking touchdown

I got my shit a few minutes ago. I had a scary moment where I almost shit my pants. I open my mailbox where I see a package and I look up and I see a fucking cop car parked in my complex. I had a ton of shit go thru my mind, mostly that if they try to take me I'm not going down without a fight. so I leave my package in the mailbox and go for a run to scope out the surroundings. I look for swat cars within a few blocks of my place and I dont find any.

When I come back a half hour later, the cop is gone and I happily take my package.

This fucking game is making me too jaded and paranoid, but fuck it I dont care


----------



## Hench (Nov 14, 2011)

^Told ya.....congrats bud.


----------



## KUVinny (Nov 14, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> mother fucking touchdown
> 
> I got my shit a few minutes ago. I had a scary moment where I almost shit my pants. I open my mailbox where I see a package and I look up and I see a fucking cop car parked in my complex. I had a ton of shit go thru my mind, mostly that if they try to take me I'm not going down without a fight. so I leave my package in the mailbox and go for a run to scope out the surroundings. I look for swat cars within a few blocks of my place and I dont find any.
> 
> ...




Congrats!! Great to hear...


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 14, 2011)

Hench said:


> ^Told ya.....congrats bud.



Thanks, hopefully everyone gets theres soon.

Hopefully the gear itself is good. I'm thinking of throwing out his unlabeled stuff and just switching to the paramount pharm he sent me.....


----------



## coach5 (Nov 14, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> Hello IM,
> 
> Ok i know we were supose to ship the rest on saturday, but several ppl emailed us after reading this thread with an outstanding order. We have filled these as well and will be sending all the rest of the dc#'s tomm in the evening around 6 pm.
> 
> ...




Sure is funny that when I pm'd Prince the other day that he responded within about 15 minutes...

Sure is funny that when Z went down for non-payment and he posted as such, that his section was back up in a matter of hours....not weeks...

*Just tell everyone the truth RAWS*...People will respect you for the truth, whether they like what they hear or not. All the negative comments and bashing will continue as long as you keep telling the same story for weeks on end. You have said at least 10 times now that *ALL ORDERS HAVE BEEN SENT*... I have to call bullshit on that one...If all orders were sent the first time you posted it, then we shouldn't have seen you post it numerous times afterwards...basically on a weekly basis.

I am happy that my T/A was on time and that I received my package, but I am truly disappointed in the way my fellow bros have been treated. All the negativity about your products and now blood work showing that some are indeed fake has me to the point of not wanting to take the chance on what I've already received. I'm not as concerned with my gear being fake as I am with something being mislabeled, getting an infection from contaminated gear, or shooting some disease straight into my body.

I hope you pull through in the end and learn from your mistakes, but all this has done is put doubt into the heads of your current customers and future customers as well.


----------



## dirtwarrior (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey Raws how about my powder?


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 14, 2011)

K, you sent me my DC# last Friday. Now it's Monday, if it's comin from inside the us is shouldn't take more then 5days.... 

So how much longer do YOU think I will be waiting?


Just checked it.... It went through a usps close to the house last night witch means it should be in today! I'm crossin my fingers cuz I need my order. All of it not half or part of it.


----------



## grynch888 (Nov 14, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Thanks, hopefully everyone gets theres soon.
> 
> Hopefully the gear itself is good. I'm thinking of throwing out his unlabeled stuff and just switching to the paramount pharm he sent me.....


 
Throw it out? Shoot give it to somebody...


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 14, 2011)

How do I get straight to para?.... I would order there stuff again... Test is strong,at the start of wk2 I started to feel gyno gettin puffy with test e.... That's tellin me it's good.


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 14, 2011)

grynch888 said:


> Throw it out? Shoot give it to somebody...



No shit


----------



## lostsoul (Nov 14, 2011)

Well good news on the first TD. congrats Vibrant. now for mine RAWS.


----------



## hypno (Nov 14, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Thanks, hopefully everyone gets theres soon.
> 
> Hopefully the gear itself is good. I'm thinking of throwing out his unlabeled stuff and just switching to the paramount pharm he sent me.....



Why is this? Has there been posts that I missed about Raws gear being bad? I have 4 bottles of unlabeled Rat mixture and if it is suspect I have not heard anything. I am really attached to my pet rat and if he got sick I would be so sad


----------



## robdog (Nov 14, 2011)

Touchdown today.  Took 7 weeks to get here, but im just glad its here.  The Test E was supposed to be 350mg/ml, but instead i got the Paramount 300.  Hopefully its good, im reading mixed reviews...


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 14, 2011)

^^^^^ the para 300 works!.... It's gtg by me.

Is your oil dark or light? Mine is really dark but it's workin.


----------



## hypno (Nov 14, 2011)

Oil I have is light.


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 14, 2011)

Listen good here guys. Many of you have tried my powders ok and no they are not bunk.  

Yes i was down and ppl talked shit and rightfully so, ppl thought i was gonna scam so they started talking all kinds of untrue things about the gear.

RNM is 100% good stuff, period!!
There was never a quality issue till par came on with his bullshit. I put my gear up against any on this site, my powders are extremly good, and i know for fact the4 gear is so..

Ill be sending the last of those trackers this evening.


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 14, 2011)

Fuck man!!!!!! My shit just came and my kits are not there! Now raws is gonna tell me "there on there way in a differant box" WTF... If that's the case why did I only get 1 DC#?


This is some real bullshit! The kits are what I needed not this shit.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 14, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> Fuck man!!!!!! My shit just came and my kits are not there! Now raws is gonna tell me "there on there way in a differant box" WTF... If that's the case why did I only get 1 DC#?
> 
> 
> This is some real bullshit! The kits are what I needed not this shit.


Sorry to hear that brother. You were one of the guys I was watching this last week since I have known you so long.

This is not looking good for RnM.


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 14, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> Fuck man!!!!!! My shit just came and my kits are not there! Now raws is gonna tell me "there on there way in a differant box" WTF... If that's the case why did I only get 1 DC#?
> 
> 
> This is some real bullshit! The kits are what I needed not this shit.



yes bro they are on the way, 400 iu and you will have them soon.v What i did was send out All AAS that was owed, i will have the kit tracker for you very soon bro. please be patient, i have you Usealittle ok, i will not let you down.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 14, 2011)

hypno said:


> Why is this? Has there been posts that I missed about Raws gear being bad? I have 4 bottles of unlabeled Rat mixture and if it is suspect I have not heard anything. I am really attached to my pet rat and if he got sick I would be so sad



I'm not saying it's bad. It definitely has test in it but it's definitely not 400mg. I got it way back and what I think happened was that instead t400 I got maybe 250mg per ml. It couldn't been a simple mix up because there wasn't lables at the time. It feels like around 250mg because the paramount 300 6weeks stronger. I hope I cleared everything up about my concerns.


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 14, 2011)

^^^^ iv beentryin to keep this quite between me and you through email and pm but fuck man.... If you have the info that I'm not gettin my kits in this package you should have told me that! That's what iv been tell you from the start was that that's what I need more then anything!


Gettin real pissed.


----------



## deadlifter405 (Nov 14, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> What i did was send out All AAS that was owed.



Not all.  I haven't heard a thing from you about my pack.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Nov 14, 2011)

^^^^^ this.

I haven't received a tracking for neither of my two oustanding orders.  One INT, one DOM.


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 14, 2011)

deadlifter405 said:


> Not all.  I haven't heard a thing from you about my pack.



Bro you went out today as well. It was a clearance sale. i will mail you the info tonight bro, no worries. Same goes for the rest of you.


----------



## Hench (Nov 14, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> ^^^^ iv beentryin to keep this quite between me and you through email and pm but fuck man.... If you have the info that I'm not gettin my kits in this package you should have told me that! That's what iv been tell you from the start was that that's what I need more then anything!
> 
> 
> Gettin real pissed.



Have you used Raws kits before?


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 14, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> ^^^^ iv beentryin to keep this quite between me and you through email and pm but fuck man.... If you have the info that I'm not gettin my kits in this package you should have told me that! That's what iv been tell you from the start was that that's what I need more then anything!
> 
> 
> Gettin real pissed.



Bro i apologize about that , ill be sure to have 200 iu etra in there UAL and that is a promise bro  ill have the ship info on wed bro.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 14, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> Bro i apologize about that , ill be sure to have 200 iu etra in there UAL and that is a promise bro  ill have the ship info on wed bro.


I think you should handle this faster. Today would be best.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## BigD4life (Nov 14, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> Fuck man!!!!!! My shit just came and my kits are not there! Now raws is gonna tell me "there on there way in a differant box" WTF... If that's the case why did I only get 1 DC#?
> 
> 
> This is some real bullshit! The kits are what I needed not this shit.



Just out of curiosity, how long have you been waiting for your gh? There's nothing to have those shipped. All a supplier has to do if it's not a domestic re ship is just send the money to their ppl in china. From payment to delivery shouldnt take more that 5-7 days tops. I've done it in 4


----------



## ManInBlack (Nov 14, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> ^^^^^ the para 300 works!.... It's gtg by me.
> 
> Is your oil dark or light? Mine is really dark but it's workin.


 
Ive got the Paramount Pharm Test E 300 also...I am right in the middle of week 4 and strength is up a bit, nothing crazy.

Long esters, in my experience, take me about 5 weeks before the strength is through the roof. SO, thursday starts week 5 for me. I will post back and let everyone know whats up. 

I plan on getting blood work too, fuck the bullshit.


----------



## ManInBlack (Nov 14, 2011)

hypno said:


> Oil I have is light.


 
The oil I have is also light in color.


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 14, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I think you should handle this faster. Today would be best.


I think Heavy just flexed a little


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 14, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Ive got the Paramount Pharm Test E 300 also...I am right in the middle of week 4 and strength is up a bit, nothing crazy.
> 
> Long esters, in my experience, take me about 5 weeks before the strength is through the roof. SO, thursday starts week 5 for me. I will post back and let everyone know whats up.
> 
> I plan on getting blood work too, fuck the bullshit.




Do that bro, last dude that posted his bloodwork was above 1500 ng/dl, and another bro who had a different test scored out at over 3000 ng/dl.  The gear is good.



heavyiron said:


> I think you should handle this faster. Today would be best.



i wish i could bro, but im not going to be able to until then. but he will get taken care of.


----------



## independent (Nov 14, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> I think Heavy just flexed a little



Because Heavy's been waiting for almost 5 weeks for his free gear.


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 14, 2011)

Touchdown fellas, helf the order was wrong but he said he would make it right so let's see.  He subbed deca for NPP/  the dvds are paramount pictures.


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 14, 2011)

Yay for free gears


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 14, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> Touchdown fellas, helf the order was wrong but he said he would make it right so let's see.  He subbed deca for NPP/  the dvds are paramount pictures.


Very nice, you guys got me all excited


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 14, 2011)

Little Guy said:


> I think Heavy just flexed a little



I think you're right. I just got a little scared. And I don't even owe anyone shit lol


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 14, 2011)

Also lets take this back to my section now ok, and out of anything goes.


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 14, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> Touchdown fellas, helf the order was wrong but he said he would make it right so let's see.  He subbed deca for NPP/  the dvds are paramount pictures.



yes sir LB. will get that npp out to you tomm,as i said, ill throw in something there for you to try. You ever try test no ester?  Goes really good with npp,of course Tne goes great with anything so...


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 14, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> Also lets take this back to my section now ok, and out of anything goes.


Naw, its good right here where you can't delete it.


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh yea Mr heavyiron is deff flexing.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 14, 2011)

His subforum is riddled with deletions and edits.


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 14, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Naw, its good right here where you can't delete it.



That is fine HI. I figured id get this mess out of the open. Ok thank you.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Nov 14, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Naw, its good right here where you can't delete it.




Oh, fucking SNAP!


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 14, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> yes sir LB. will get that npp out to you tomm,as i said, ill throw in something there for you to try. You ever try test no ester?  Goes really good with npp,of course Tne goes great with anything so...



Never tried it but wouldn't mind having some layin around to play with'


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 14, 2011)

Big Pimpin said:


> Oh, fucking SNAP!



Lol snap is right. I'm subbed to this thread


----------



## littlekev (Nov 14, 2011)

Still waiting..........


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 14, 2011)

Why is this fuck allowed to come back...

Hopefully they allow him to do right and then ban his bitch ass...!


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 14, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Why is this fuck allowed to come back...
> 
> Hopefully they allow him to do right and then ban his bitch ass...!


He has a deadline to fill back orders. 

Please post if he has not taken care of you guys


----------



## littlekev (Nov 14, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> he has a deadline to fill back orders.
> 
> Please post if he has not taken care of you guys



+1, not taken care of that is.


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 14, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> He has a deadline to fill back orders.
> 
> Please post if he has not taken care of you guys



See now that's what ppl here have been wanting to see. The mods and admin taking care of their community. Very good to see.


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 14, 2011)

Hench said:


> Have you used Raws kits before?



No just got all my stuff at the same time.... And the reviews I saw said it was great.


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 14, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> Just out of curiosity, how long have you been waiting for your gh? There's nothing to have those shipped. All a supplier has to do if it's not a domestic re ship is just send the money to their ppl in china. From payment to delivery shouldnt take more that 5-7 days tops. I've done it in 4





Sense sept. 26th..... You do the math. It's been a long time.


----------



## Pitbull44 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hoping to get that dc # tonight


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks for weighing in on this HI..... We need some real muscle in this thread.


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 14, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> He has a deadline to fill back orders.
> 
> Please post if he has not taken care of you guys


 
Good...

I don't see this prick reachin that deadline imo...but hopefully everyone in the community does post

Thanks for the update bro!

Hopefully peoples will post in here and not in his section so he will not be able to delete or edit shit...


----------



## yerg (Nov 14, 2011)

He still owes pars quite a bit... He did send about 40-50% of whats owed and that was it. have'nt heard anything since then..


----------



## Hench (Nov 14, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> No just got all my stuff at the same time.... And the reviews I saw said it was great.



Yup, obv I'm not defending his service, however the HGH is v. good. My skin actually feels like its not real, so smooth.


----------



## naturalplayer (Nov 14, 2011)

I haven't heard a word about my stuff either...


----------



## dhwest (Nov 14, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> He has a deadline to fill back orders.
> 
> Please post if he has not taken care of you guys



So I have been waiting over 10 weeks for DVD's that Raws no longer has in stock, we have exchanged over 107 emails and I have been promised a refund with in 48 hours, 4 different times.

I have emailed when you asked, I have done everything you want, I have been polite and waited patiently.

What do I do now?


----------



## Laborer (Nov 14, 2011)

RNM I sent you a few emails and a pm about the "var" I got from you bro..... 

Are you going to respond or should I pitch what I got and take a loss?


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 14, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> Bro i apologize about that , ill be sure to have 200 iu etra in there UAL and that is a promise bro  ill have the ship info on wed bro.



So I'll be lookin for 600iu's!..... I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 14, 2011)

anybody want in on the wonderful swamp land deal i have in montana, it'll make you a fortune...


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 14, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> He has a deadline to fill back orders.
> 
> Please post if he has not taken care of you guys



I have gotten my order but I still haven't got a response from raws for my concerns about the t400. All I want is a response. I dont feel like sending another email when 20 of my emails have been ignored. All I want is an answer because if raws agrees that there could have been a mix up, I will completely drop this and just switch to what I just received from him.



Vibrant said:


> How about the unlabeled t400 that I got from you? I know for sure that it is either underdosed or there was a mix up (I'm still giving you the benefit of the doubt even after all the shit you're putting us through), you still haven't replied to that in my emails.


----------



## skinnyd (Nov 14, 2011)

littlekev said:


> +1, not taken care of that is.



+2 waiting on TNE Dbol jug


----------



## bigdv (Nov 14, 2011)

400 IU's


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 14, 2011)

Never got a reply either.  But guess what...Yep.
He made it right.


----------



## SScamaro (Nov 14, 2011)

still going on 3 months waiting for my package. im tired of sending emails to him. he never replys and when he does he promise its shipped and nothing


----------



## colochine (Nov 14, 2011)

+3 waiting since beginning of October...have not received the promised tracker either...


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Nov 14, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> He has a deadline to fill back orders.
> 
> Please post if he has not taken care of you guys


 

Thanks for backing us all Heavy .... hopefully everyone gets their oustanding orders.


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 15, 2011)

Still lookin for some answers raws..... Keepin the people you own ain't good. Makes them and others doubt you even more.


----------



## dhwest (Nov 15, 2011)

Heavy asked me to post this here since I am not getting a responce in Raws section.

_Heavy, I have been waiting for an order from Raws for over 10 weeks, he has said he is out of what I ordered, and would give me a refund. At least 4 times he has asked for my address to send me back my money but then 3 weeks ago all communication stopped with no refund. His section is back up, I posted the issue and he wont even acknowledge my post.

Been waiting over 10 weeks. 107 emails and nothing.

I have proof of my western union payment to him if you would like to see it. Now I hear him talking that he is 100% caught up and ready to take orders and it upsets me. What should I do?

Thanks_


Heavy -"Please post this in the anything goes thread"


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Nov 15, 2011)

Just got my tracking number for my DOM order.  Now just waiting for the INT update.


----------



## skinnyd (Nov 15, 2011)

skinnyd said:


> +2 waiting on TNE Dbol jug




My guess is he does not have any in stock.

Fuck at this point send anything even a post card.


----------



## Smcpsycho51 (Nov 15, 2011)

No touchdown today


----------



## Usealittle (Nov 15, 2011)

Still wanting answers to my questions about the DVDs he sent me...... 

Also my tracker for my 600ius!


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 15, 2011)

Ever since heavy put his foot down yesterday he hasn't been on. I hope you get your kits bro, but I don't know


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 15, 2011)

He's a fuckin cock sucker..!!

I doubt he'll keep up his end with the dead line heavy spoke about...just my .02


----------



## Pitbull44 (Nov 15, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> He's a fuckin cock sucker..!!
> 
> I doubt he'll keep up his end with the dead line heavy spoke about...just my .02



Whens the deadline??


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 15, 2011)

Pitbull44 said:


> Whens the deadline??


 
Heavy did not disclose that info....

I would think when that date comes, we will all know it...


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 15, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> Still wanting answers to my questions about the DVDs he sent me......
> 
> Also my tracker for my 600ius!



He still hasn't answered my questions either.


----------



## accl2325 (Nov 15, 2011)

I placed an order with RNM in the beginning of October. This is the same story as a lot of you on here. Communication was there in the beginning until he got my $$. I sat back patiently waiting until I saw a bunch of people on here starting to complain. At that point I sent a couple emails with no reply for a couple weeks. I didn't push too hard cause there were a bunch of guys on here saying he was the man and to be patient he would come through.  I read a post on here by Raws asking for an email with "late" for the subject line.  So i wrote that email. Another week or two goes by with no response then like a miracle he finally emails asking to write back with "outstanding" for the sub-line. Well It's almost two more weeks and no answer to that email. I've kept private up til now following this situation and watching to see some get resolution. Maybe this gets me some resolution too maybe not but I figured after hearing about this "deadline" I had to say something.


----------



## coach5 (Nov 15, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> He has a deadline to fill back orders.
> 
> Please post if he has not taken care of you guys




I didn't want to put this out in the open, but I've been pm'ing RAWS about this issue for the past 2 weeks now and it looks as though I'm just going to get the run around on it.

2 out of the 3 vials of EQ I received appear to have crashed before ever even opening or pinning.(Still haven't started my cycle) The reason I say that they appear to have crashed is that they both have a white crystaline milky substance that settles to the bottom of the vial. If I shake them up real well it will mix in, but falls out of the oil and back to the bottom in about a minute or two. 

He keeps insisting that there is no way for EQ to crash, because his is made with a liquid and not a powder. So I ask him then what is the substance at the bottom of these two vials. This goes back and forth for several pm's at which point as of yesterday he tells me to reheat the vials in very warm water for about a minute or so.

I sent a pm back asking if there was anyway he would just consider replacing the two vials and to no surprise....I've gotten no response. 

I'm not sure what this post will accomplish, if anything, but at least HeavyIron and Prince will know of the issue.


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 15, 2011)

coach5 said:


> I didn't want to put this out in the open, but I've been pm'ing RAWS about this issue for the past 2 weeks now and it looks as though I'm just going to get the run around on it.
> 
> 2 out of the 3 vials of EQ I received appear to have crashed before ever even opening or pinning.(Still haven't started my cycle) The reason I say that they appear to have crashed is that they both have a white crystaline milky substance that settles to the bottom of the vial. If I shake them up real well it will mix in, but falls out of the oil and back to the bottom in about a minute or two.
> 
> ...


 

I have NEVER had EQ crash. it's a thick liquid at room temp, so I couldn't imagine it turning into white crystals.  I would place them in an oven at 250*f for 30 min, let them cool and take another look 3 days later.  If it's g2g after than I would say use it, if not I would either heat it and filter it or just chuck it.  It doesn't sound like EQ to me.  Did it have labels?


----------



## cubanheat (Nov 15, 2011)

Still waiting for my order I dont think Ill ever get it


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 15, 2011)

You won't.  If you do get it just remember that is was quickly thrown together so that he could reach a deadline to get back on the board for more cash.  I would heat it and refilter it and put it in new vials.  Even then you just know it's clean and have no clue what it really is.  Good luck brother!


----------



## coach5 (Nov 16, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> I have NEVER had EQ crash. it's a thick liquid at room temp, so I couldn't imagine it turning into white crystals.  I would place them in an oven at 250*f for 30 min, let them cool and take another look 3 days later.  If it's g2g after than I would say use it, if not I would either heat it and filter it or just chuck it.  It doesn't sound like EQ to me.  Did it have labels?




Yes...it had labels. They were all 3 labeled Paramount EQ 300. One of them looks perfectly fine, the other two have something that continues to settle to the bottom.


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 16, 2011)

coach5 said:


> I didn't want to put this out in the open, but I've been pm'ing RAWS about this issue for the past 2 weeks now and it looks as though I'm just going to get the run around on it.
> 
> 2 out of the 3 vials of EQ I received appear to have crashed before ever even opening or pinning.(Still haven't started my cycle) The reason I say that they appear to have crashed is that they both have a white crystaline milky substance that settles to the bottom of the vial. If I shake them up real well it will mix in, but falls out of the oil and back to the bottom in about a minute or two.
> 
> ...


Yea bro, eq can't crash. It's A liquid not a powder. Im not sure what that is that's settling at the bottom. I wouldn't pin it tho


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 16, 2011)

coach5 said:


> Yes...it had labels. They were all 3 labeled Paramount EQ 300. One of them looks perfectly fine, the other two have something that continues to settle to the bottom.


 
Maybe the 2 vials that crashed is not really EQ....just a thought..

I wouldn't trust shit that comes from this fucker now since he does have a deadline to make shit right...


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 16, 2011)

Deadline must be approaching quick, and hopefully thats why he's not answering because he's busy trying to make things right...hopefully.  I hope you guys get your orders though...


----------



## Smcpsycho51 (Nov 16, 2011)

That's what I hope and want to believe that he is too busy trying to get stuff straightened up but I do remain optimistic until completely proven wrong it is hard to be patient when you are not getting a response but I will wait and see


----------



## XYZ (Nov 16, 2011)

LOL @ RNM - You idiot, why type out the way you ship your stuff?  You think LE dosen't see this board?

LOL @ any idiot who posts "I went to my mailbox...."  Fuc$king stupid.

THIS IS HOW PEOPLE GET BUSTED, BY BEING SLOPPY.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 16, 2011)

I just checked my "new" paramount eq and the oil looks fine..... I've never heard of eq crashing.

why dont you post a pic...


----------



## coach5 (Nov 16, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> Yea bro, eq can't crash. It's A liquid not a powder. Im not sure what that is that's settling at the bottom. I wouldn't pin it tho



That's why I've asked him to replace them...doubt he will though.


----------



## coach5 (Nov 16, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Maybe the 2 vials that crashed is not really EQ....just a thought..




I asked him about that...never got a response to if he thought it could be something else...he just told me to place them in very warm water for a minute or two.


----------



## coach5 (Nov 16, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> I just checked my "new" paramount eq and the oil looks fine..... I've never heard of eq crashing.
> 
> why dont you post a pic...



I've tried to get a clear picture, but it's hard to with the dark brown vials...I had to hold them to the light just to notice the settling in the first place.


----------



## coach5 (Nov 16, 2011)

Ok...just realized something...I shook all 3 vials vigorously...The one that doesn't settle out I can see clearly through the brown vial. The two that have the white substance I cannot see through the vial at all and are both very cloudy.


----------



## BigD4life (Nov 16, 2011)

Eq doesn't crash. Either it's not eq or there's something in there that shouldn't be in there. Either way, I wouldn't pin it


----------



## coach5 (Nov 16, 2011)

I was able to figure something out....turned on the flashlight app on my iPhone and sat the vials on top of the light to shine through the vials...

Here is a pic of the bad EQ










Here is a pic of the good EQ


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 16, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> Deadline must be approaching quick, and hopefully thats why he's not answering because he's busy trying to make things right...hopefully. I hope you guys get your orders though...


 


Smcpsycho51 said:


> That's what I hope and want to believe that he is too busy trying to get stuff straightened up but I do remain optimistic until completely proven wrong it is hard to be patient when you are not getting a response but I will wait and see


 
Get a fuckin clue...he's done this same shit before...disappear and then surface to feed everyone some bullshit line and you guys gobble it up...

This fuck had about a month *prior* to heavy stepping in to "get caught up" on back orders and issues...think about it...


Coach5...think twice about pinnin that shit...just my .02


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 16, 2011)

^ ooookaaay tuff guy...


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 16, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> ^ ooookaaay tuff guy...


 
Glad you realize I'm a tough guy sweetie..


----------



## coach5 (Nov 16, 2011)

Raws claims he can't tell the difference between the two pictures...

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/raws-n-more/147877-raws-you-have-pm.html#post2554150


----------



## colochine (Nov 16, 2011)

There is definitely a difference...order some clear vials off amazon and transfer the oil...I mean if you're that serious...I have 4 of those vials I'll see if mine look similar.


----------



## GMO (Nov 16, 2011)

If seen this happen many times on boards, and I can almost guarantee you he has flown the coop with your cash.  I hope I am wrong cuz I want the best for you guys, but it is not looking good.


----------



## cubanheat (Nov 16, 2011)

I want my money back i would never use any of his shit dont trust him at all. He is completely full of shit anyone that orders from him deserves to get scammed


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 16, 2011)

coach5 said:


> Raws claims he can't tell the difference between the two pictures...
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/raws-n-more/147877-raws-you-have-pm.html#post2554150



I saw his response in the sponsor section.  I don't know jack shit about AAS to make any kind of comment, but I can clearly see the difference in the vials.  

Same batch he says too, sounding shady now...


----------



## coach5 (Nov 16, 2011)

Ezskanken said:


> I saw his response in the sponsor section.  I don't know jack shit about AAS to make any kind of comment, but I can clearly see the difference in the vials.
> 
> Same batch he says too, sounding shady now...




Well...he claims he isn't going to make good by sending me 2 new vials...We shall see what happens.


----------



## skinnyd (Nov 17, 2011)

After posting.

I got a PM from him yesterday and he said he would ship mine by the end of the week

We will see.


----------



## coach5 (Nov 18, 2011)

coach5 said:


> Well...he claims he isn't going to make good by sending me 2 new vials...We shall see what happens.




I'm still waiting...still no tracker or proof of shipment.


----------



## LovetaH19 (Nov 18, 2011)

I ordered from raws, intl dvds, and I just need a shipment confirmation. and why is it I can't access your sponsor forum anymore man? I've gave you plenty of biz, after i receive my order I always place another one and always been done good. If we can't get you on email how are we supposed to get up with you? I can't access your forum or else I would know about u not responding to emails...please bro, let me know what's going on.


----------



## coach5 (Nov 18, 2011)

Just love how RAWS deleted my thread in his forum without providing me a tracker. He said he wouldn't delete it until he had shipped my 2 vials of EQ and I received a tracker.


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 18, 2011)

spoke to raws. said hes going to make things right.. he did make some of it right,so im not going to bash him now. if he really does make things right by the end of the weekend, ill post up. 


pars


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 18, 2011)

LovetaH19 said:


> I ordered from raws, intl dvds, and I just need a shipment confirmation. and why is it I can't access your sponsor forum anymore man? I've gave you plenty of biz, after i receive my order I always place another one and always been done good. If we can't get you on email how are we supposed to get up with you? I can't access your forum or else I would know about u not responding to emails...please bro, let me know what's going on.



u got mail



coach5 said:


> Just love how RAWS deleted my thread in his forum without providing me a tracker. He said he wouldn't delete it until he had shipped my 2 vials of EQ and I received a tracker.



yg  pm


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 18, 2011)

garbage brother


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 19, 2011)

parsifal09 said:


> spoke to raws. said hes going to make things right.. he did make some of it right,so im not going to bash him now. if he really does make things right by the end of the weekend, ill post up.
> 
> 
> pars



That would be a big step in making things right.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 19, 2011)

did you get your gear from raws yet, captn'?


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 19, 2011)

he opened back up and still owes a lot of brothers shit.  what a fucking buster


----------



## Saney (Nov 19, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> he opened back up and still owes a lot of brothers shit.  what a fucking buster



Somebody has to pay the rent


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 20, 2011)

update is........


still not resolved. I'm glad he's opening up, good for him, but i know im not the only one who still has unresolved issues. 
I would appreciate some professional courtesy,  seller to buyer,and taking care of  ALL existing orders and issues before opening up again.  Doing this increases the odds of getting backed up and the same problem happening all over again





Pars


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 20, 2011)

parsifal09 said:


> update is........
> 
> 
> Still not resolved. I'm glad he's opening up, good for him, but i know im not the only one who still has unresolved issues.
> ...



qft


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 20, 2011)

parsifal09 said:


> update is........
> 
> 
> still not resolved. I'm glad he's opening up, good for him, but i know im not the only one who still has unresolved issues.
> ...



He did say he wasn't opening until everybody is taken care of.


----------



## Saney (Nov 20, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> qft



what does "qft" mean?


FUCKING ANSWER ME GOD DAMNIT!!


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 20, 2011)

Silver_Back said:


> what does "qft" mean?
> 
> 
> FUCKING ANSWER ME GOD DAMNIT!!



Its either  from heavy (hard to believe, unless he's shit faced drunk and passed out in a pool of his own vomit Charlie sheen style and his head fell onto the keyboard) or it might mean "quit fucking talking".


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 20, 2011)

"quoted for truth" you retards...


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 20, 2011)

Im in contact with parf. He got half his stuff, other half will ship soon. There will be more touchdowns in the next day or 2 then all of football today.


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 20, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> Im in contact with parf. He got half his stuff, other half will ship soon. There will be more touchdowns in the next day or 2 then all of football today.


 
I doubt I will get a touchdown you fuckin dickwad... 

IM...please get rid of this asshole...

Already he has a thread up saying he's opened but yet many outstanding orders/issues which have yet been resolved by this prick...


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 20, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> "quoted for truth" you retards...



You gotta admit I was pretty close


----------



## NJRiot (Nov 21, 2011)

why does it seem like bulldogz gets no responce from rnm on the board?
personally i wish you luck bulldogz, your money is green and you deserve what you paid for. im so glad my source is always gtg and 3 day ta. because id hate to have to go through what some of you are.


----------



## littlekev (Nov 21, 2011)

Not shit yet


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 21, 2011)

NJRiot said:


> why does it seem like bulldogz gets no responce from rnm on the board?
> personally i wish you luck bulldogz, your money is green and you deserve what you paid for. im so glad my source is always gtg and 3 day ta. because id hate to have to go through what some of you are.


 
Why..??..cuz he initially probably thought he would only have to replace around 2 or 3 vials of this garbage 

So, when he found out it was 15 vials...well....I guess he rather not lose money by replacing them at all and just laugh all the way to the bank...


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 21, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> I doubt I will get a touchdown you fuckin dickwad...
> 
> IM...please get rid of this asshole...
> 
> Already he has a thread up saying he's opened but yet many outstanding orders/issues which have yet been resolved by this prick...


 

You are G2G brother


----------



## Saney (Nov 21, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> You are G2G brother



Yea, bulldogz, your gtg. your shipment of 15 vials just was shipped out. You'll get your stuff in 2 days


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 21, 2011)

parsifal09 said:


> update is........
> 
> 
> still not resolved. I'm glad he's opening up, good for him, but i know im not the only one who still has unresolved issues.
> ...


 
 I am not resolved yet either. An update would be good.


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 21, 2011)

another day and still nothing for me as well

Raws really attempted to communicate with me when his forum was taken off, and resolved some of my issue with him

Now that his forum is up again,not so much


Pars


----------



## Moneytoblow (Nov 21, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Why..??..cuz he initially probably thought he would only have to replace around 2 or 3 vials of this garbage
> 
> So, when he found out it was 15 vials...well....I guess he rather not lose money by replacing them at all and just laugh all the way to the bank...



RnM has been coming through for a lot of people since the reopen. I'm sure it will only be a matter of time before you have some nice things in your box waiting on you.


----------



## Aries1 (Nov 21, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I am not resolved yet either. An update would be good.


I suspect there is an Aids infected monkey fkker pulsing a few extra days from his withered carcus


----------



## RAWS n More (Nov 21, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I am not resolved yet either. An update would be good.



Sent u pm captn


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 21, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> RnM has been coming through for a lot of people since the reopen. I'm sure it will only be a matter of time before you have some nice things in your box waiting on you.


 
He said I needed to send these back first before he did anything...

I also doubt his faggot ass has my addy anymore...


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 21, 2011)

where's my pm or update????

do I have to be a mod to get a pm or update???

Just to let everyone know, raws had  another lab name on another board, very big board. 

He was booted off the board, so of course theres a thread about him now on that board by customers that are still waiting on orders exceeding $1000

of course since he is no longer on that board, they will will either not receive their order or be a very low priority.   Sort of like performance labs, they scammed countless others,that was raws too

all i keep getting is excuses, you know what his excuse was  when i said to simply send me money instead of what he owes?  His reply was  "im trying to make money,i need to make money"


I can not make things like this up 

He said i was waiting because he cant supplies for the next few days. Hmm, that's interesting,because ive been waiting over 2 months now, and im pretty sure hes accepting orders again????   How is that possible if he cant get supplies?????  How is he sendng out gear if he cant get the materials???




If im going to be lied to, can I at least get an intelligent plausible lie????


Raws is all smoke and mirrors. 

Pars


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 22, 2011)

parsifal09 said:


> where's my pm or update????
> 
> do I have to be a mod to get a pm or update???
> 
> ...


 
Dog it's the truth...I guess we need to be mods to get any kind of reply from this homo...

Always some gay ass excuse from this asshole...but I don't get shit from him, no excuse, no pm, no email not even a reply to post in threads when my post are directed to him...


----------



## Saney (Nov 22, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Dog it's the truth...I guess we need to be mods to get any kind of reply from this homo...
> 
> Always some gay ass excuse from this asshole...but I don't get shit from him, no excuse, no pm, no email not even a reply to post in threads when my post are directed to him...



I think it's easier to ignore you rather than pay you


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 22, 2011)

Pars here's a question for you.

You claim that you were at one point cooking for raws and that he asked you to underdose gears because no one would notice, you said this right?

Did you actually do it?

You were quick to put a lot of blame on raws but you actually avoided answering if you did things that were a little shady on your part.


----------



## independent (Nov 22, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> He said I needed to send these back first before he did anything...
> 
> I also doubt his faggot ass has my addy anymore...



why would he want them back? sounds like a security risk.


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 22, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> why would he want them back? sounds like a security risk.



Cause its the good shit


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 22, 2011)

i avoided this because i want nothing to do with raws,idc wat he does now,its not my concern,just want my issue resolved

ill answer this though,just this one time

I did things for raws for only a very short time,few weeks, because of issues with him

no,i did not underdose any gear for raws,and i certainly did not mislabel anything,since they were not even labelled,except for a few orders that went out with my labels



look, right now im taking care of all my business PERSONALLY, which means i know that what you guys get is what you order, raws can never guarantee that.

why am i saying this???  Because u asked me a question,i answered truthfully,but the thing is, you have to take my word for it,correct??? You can't know im telling the truth

you are in the same position raws is as far as actually knowing what gets sent out under the raws  n more lab name. You are as informed as raws is, even though its his lab. Yes,im telling the truth,but you guys have to trust my word,not raws,as how could he answer you when he has no clue as to what goes inside the vials that are under his name??

 He relies on total strangers to make his gear.  I didnt know raws, not even a little, and no one had recommended me to him,yet for the love of  money, he trusted me to make gear for him????????????/  

think about it,then come back to me and try to say how much raws cares about his customers or making things right

again, i just want this over, its not good for business the drama, but ill say this because of the total lack of respect and professionalism raws has shown towards me and others.

he needs to make things right


pars





Vibrant said:


> Pars here's a question for you.
> 
> You claim that you were at one point cooking for raws and that he asked you to underdose gears because no one would notice, you said this right?
> 
> ...


----------



## Saney (Nov 22, 2011)

undercooking son of a bitch!

Well i ordered 1 vial of prop and got 1 vial of prop with 100mls in it instead of 10mls.. I demand a fucking mulligan!


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 22, 2011)

I believe what pars said to be true to a certian level...I found out that Raws wanted someone whom I know to either cook or provide him with some kind of service without even knowing this person on a personal level...needless to say this person did not go forward with RnM request



bigmoe65 said:


> why would he want them back? sounds like a security risk.


 
Cuz it was not a small order I guess...who the fuck knows but I'm not sending shit to this fuck face...


----------



## SRX (Nov 22, 2011)

parsifal09 said:


> where's my pm or update????
> 
> do I have to be a mod to get a pm or update???
> 
> ...


 

He owes BIG there, and i fine it funny how raws says hes getting

"tons of emails" 

The above line is being sold by a selective scamer names Raws to the new trusting people who will say to themselfs......If hes getting tones of emails he must be good.

This line is just a way for him to sell his underdosed  ""on point USP grade oils"" 

Thats just one of his selling points

Heres another one

 For the new guys who dont have alot of money to spend "no min"  Im not saying this is not a good thing but it will suck in a sucker who does not have much money to spend on a cycle.  When i first started to cycle i only used Test E back when i was a young one,  i would pay 100.00 In a gym for a QV 10ml Test E.  If  computers were invented back them i would have loved to spend 25.00 or so  on a 10cc of Test E. So this im guessing is his stronges selling point.

Im not saying he dose this but i have seen sources giveing Mods the good stuff and newer members the shit stuff, when a new guys complanes the Mods will jump fast to defend the source because the good stuff works. I am ((% sure hes like this because hes aking your board name. If the board name was not inportant then just ship what they paid for. NO he wants to know who you are. ((I FIND THAT FUNNY)) 

When a source is saying how much hes doing hes doing shit. As far as some bumping him most are probably him under different ip addys. 

I think its very smart to keep him around, thus elimating him useing a new ip addy and starting up again. Most boards are on to him and it just takes a good eye to follow his shit. People talk in a pattern follow a pattern and follow the shit behind it.


----------



## SRX (Nov 22, 2011)

parsifal09 said:


> no,i did not underdose any gear for raws,and i certainly did not mislabel anything,since they were not even labelled,except for a few orders that went out with my labels
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hay Pars

In Raws therad he states " me and Pars get ore gear from same guy.

Have him correct that statement Dont let that POS take your great gear down with him.

Im glad to hear you did not underdose the oils he asked you to brew, BUT the fact remains that he DID ASK YOU TO. So in my belief if he ask you to do this he will ask someone else or do it himself. BEST BELIEVE ME


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 22, 2011)

srx, are u serious?????


where is this thread??????????


it does not even make sense. why would he ask me to brew for him if i get my gear from another person, and not only that,some guy raws gets his gear from???

raws is not that intelligent, but i cant believe he would post something that stupid, it defies all logic

honestly, im not too concerned with what he says. some very very well respected guys on this board know me and know how my lab is run and how things get done

Maybe new guys will believe it, but what will make me persevere in this game is the respect and trust of the vets ,mods,old timers

Id rather have that as my base anyway,since it's those guys that will be around and stick with you.



Pars


----------



## SRX (Nov 22, 2011)

parsifal09 said:


> srx, are u serious?????
> 
> 
> where is this thread??????????
> ...


 

Yep, hopefully the new youg bucks will do reasearch first and get the real scoup on this guy.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 22, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> I am not resolved yet either. An update would be good.





parsifal09 said:


> another day and still nothing for me as well
> 
> Raws really attempted to communicate with me when his forum was taken off, and resolved some of my issue with him
> 
> ...





bulldogz said:


> He said I needed to send these back first before he did anything...
> 
> I also doubt his faggot ass has my addy anymore...




Keep us posted guys.

Thanks


----------



## littlekev (Nov 22, 2011)

No reply, no nothing


----------



## SRX (Nov 22, 2011)

One rule of the boards is " dont spend what you cant afford to lose"

another one is " Trust you source"  The min i read from his old partner that Raws had asked him in email to underdose his gear and WE the customer will nerver know pissed me off to know end. 

Think about it how can we get our gear check?  Spend more of our hard earned money to find out our Test levels are up. OK so its underdosed as his old partner said it would be. EMAILs have proven that raws had said this. 

His AUction is just another example to gain his trust. Sure by some good gear and a good price. Then when who ever wins leaveing feedback what a great guy Raws is aot of guys will start spending there chritmas bounes on his underdosed gear and end up with just snake oil.

Its call hes setting up some bait. This is another good bait trick used over many years on the boards.


----------



## SRX (Nov 22, 2011)

littlekev said:


> No reply, no nothing


 
How does it make you feel knowing someone got tracking in JUST !.% hours

  LOL

Good bait hes laying down for his next BIG HIT.


----------



## Rednack (Nov 22, 2011)

Kick the scamming mutherfucker to the curb...IF he was gonna fix all problems before his next sale HE already would have..You boys are fucked except for thecaptn', who is gonna get fucked, sucked and rolled like a lemon on this deal...


----------



## SRX (Nov 22, 2011)

Rednack said:


> Kick the scamming mutherfucker to the curb...IF he was gonna fix all problems before his next sale HE already would have..You boys are fucked except for thecaptn', who is gonna get fucked, sucked and rolled like a lemon on this deal...


 

Come on its christmas he need to make some fast cash.

Next sale RAWS im getting my xmas bouns real soon


----------



## Aries1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> I suspect there is an Aids infected monkey fkker pulsing a few extra days from his withered carcus


Lol...fuckin' jew bastard.


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Keep us posted guys.
> 
> Thanks


 
Dog, you best believe I will never get shit from RnM....


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 22, 2011)

redknack is right on this I think


srx, i saw that too

it really is irritating.  Anyone can go to the post office, grab a bucket full of delivery confirmation slips and there you go,tracking for everyone in the time it takes to pick up the wu


Giving a tracker means nothing, But some new guys will fall for it

I thought last week that he'd man up, but I've lost hope with his new sales going up

he would only pay us guys back if he had to, but he doesnt now, hes on the board putting up sales, the select few guys who got their orders were enough to get him back,so taking care of us is not a priority.

but i do have faith that the people in charge will do the right thing. I'm 100% sure of that, but there's so only so much they can do, 

pars


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 22, 2011)

Scammers are removed from IronMag so keep us updated guys.


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 22, 2011)

SRX said:


> Yep, hopefully the new youg bucks will do reasearch first and get the real scoup on this guy.


 

what are you talking about.  Since he is back open on IM he must be G2G brother!  He is already flooded with orders and jerking off on your hard earned cash!  We need a poll of people waiting for their stuff not who has received a tracker.


----------



## SRX (Nov 22, 2011)

I do believe he will send whats ordered now, there weill be many of the old that got fucked over as he did on other boards. 

He has to keep things right to set up his next big SCAM. 

Funny he posted he has 1200 vials of his underdosed "ON POINT USP grad OILS" that were 325mg/ml

HAY RAWS POST UP YOU LAB SLIP THATS STATES THIS!!!

Im CALLING OUT YOUR BULLSHIT LIES TO US THE HARD WORKING BB COMMUNITY. YOU MADE A CLAME THAT YOU HAVE PP OIL DOSED AT 325mg/ml 

Fool the youner ones who will by 300mg labled gear and think there getting 325mg gear. This has bullshit written all over it.

YOU SAID IT PROVE IT OR DELETE THE POST IN YOUR THREAD dated 11/20
Keep up the skills of a con man salesman "1200 vials at 325mg/ml" BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



parsifal09 said:


> redknack is right on this I think
> 
> 
> srx, i saw that too
> ...


----------



## SRX (Nov 22, 2011)

I also just read his HGH thread. Guy saing his had vaccum. Daisygirl stated her tops were loose.

If i were Daisy i would send HGH to a trusted MOD and let them take a look so you can get her whats owed.

All problems should be posted in AG fourms so you cant delete them as you feel fit. Why not delete the good ones. O MY BAD you only want the newer guys to see the good not the bad. LOL


----------



## naturalplayer (Nov 22, 2011)

I finally got and email reply Saturday saying I would be taken care of and will be getting a tracker when shipped.  This stuff from August so I have been waiting for a while.  Wasn't there a guy here who was going to send it to a lab for testing?


----------



## naturalplayer (Nov 22, 2011)

SRX- didn't someone say they got slin instead of HGH?


----------



## SRX (Nov 22, 2011)

naturalplayer said:


> I finally got and email reply Saturday saying I would be taken care of and will be getting a tracker when shipped. This stuff from August so I have been waiting for a while. Wasn't there a guy here who was going to send it to a lab for testing?


 

NO need to test Raws clames to have the 1200 vials dosed at 325mg/ml and its all USP grade oil. But hes getting tons of emails so you will get your DC#s in 1.5 hours.


----------



## SRX (Nov 22, 2011)

naturalplayer said:


> SRX- didn't someone say they got slin instead of HGH?


 

Ya i read that im trying to find it also again. He must have deleted it.lol

I feel bad all the guys just Posting how happy they are just to receive. Not a clue on whats in the vial

Now when they complain Raws can say "but you clamed i was good to go, you said it had a taste now its not good. What happen you looking for free gear. Hes no dummy when hes scamming.


I am spending way to much time reading all types of lies and how he just changes shit as he goes along. Im trully amazed he got away with this for all this time.


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 22, 2011)

SRX said:


> I also just read his HGH thread. Guy saing his had vaccum. Daisygirl stated her tops were loose.
> 
> If i were Daisy i would *send HGH to a trusted MOD and let them take a look so you can get her whats owed*.
> 
> All problems should be posted in AG fourms so you cant delete them as you feel fit. Why not delete the good ones. O MY BAD you only want the newer guys to see the good not the bad. LOL


 
They might use the shit...lol...


----------



## SRX (Nov 22, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> They might use the shit...lol...


 
That would be sad. I cannot see how a partner who he tryed to fuck over and all the info on underdoseing went down. People still pinning his bathtub brewing.


----------



## independent (Nov 22, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> They might use the shit...lol...



Heavyiron?


----------



## _LG_ (Nov 22, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Heavyiron?



Yeah I'm sure Heavy could use more donated gear.


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 22, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Heavyiron?


 
Doubt now he'd pin RnM's toilet water meng...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 22, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> Heavyiron?


Of course knig jew bastage would pin canola oil


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dark Geared God said:


> Of course knig jew bastage would in canola oil


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 22, 2011)

parsifal09 said:


>


----------



## yerg (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Rednack (Nov 22, 2011)

yerg said:


>


let me guess...you're feeling frisky?


----------



## yerg (Nov 22, 2011)

Rednack said:


> let me guess...you're feeling frisky?


 howd ya know?? I was just squeezing the shit out of my nipples!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 22, 2011)

yerg said:


> howd ya know?? I was just squeezing the shit out of my nipples!!!!!!!!!


 

without me?


----------



## yerg (Nov 22, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> without me?


yep.. But if u want ill show you BIG ASS FUCK!!!!!!


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## yerg (Nov 22, 2011)

^^^^^^^^he's created a monstor..LMAO and who i mean by "hes" darke geared god.


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 22, 2011)

yerg said:


> yep.. But if u want ill show you BIG ASS FUCK!!!!!!


 

I am a power top brother   if you are down for taking it deep i am up for it.


----------



## yerg (Nov 22, 2011)

lmao.. i dont know what to say...sure???


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 22, 2011)

yerg said:


> lmao.. i dont know what to say...sure???


 

I knew it brother   come take a ride on the bologna pony  

that is the gayest smiley face


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Saney (Nov 23, 2011)

My order from raws came in finally! after 6 months of waiting and no email responses, Raws finally comes through with an order... not my order tho.. I think I got bulldogz 15 vials tho..


Thanks Bulldog and Raws.. i can't wait to make another 6 month order and get someone else's shit


----------



## naturalplayer (Nov 23, 2011)

I have to say I couldn't imaagine sorting out all the orders while still keeping everyone safe.  I am waiting on a pack and have been asked for my info a few times, but I don't mine.  To me that means there isn't a log of every order, where it went, when it shipped...  I had a bro get grabbed because his guy had detailed records and they picked him up almost 6 mos later with a lot of gear and he got in just a little bit of trouble... as in getting it in the butt in an 8x10.  I did just get my tracker last night.  I hope I also got 15 vials since I ordered less than that  haha


----------



## colochine (Nov 23, 2011)

naturalplayer said:


> I have to say I couldn't imaagine sorting out all the orders while still keeping everyone safe.  I am waiting on a pack and have been asked for my info a few times, but I don't mine.  To me that means there isn't a log of every order, where it went, when it shipped...  I had a bro get grabbed because his guy had detailed records and they picked him up almost 6 mos later with a lot of gear and he got in just a little bit of trouble... as in getting it in the butt in an 8x10.  I did just get my tracker last night.  I hope I also got 15 vials since I ordered less than that  haha



I too hope I got more than I ordered due to the wait for the DVDs.


----------



## azza1971 (Nov 23, 2011)

So this guy is still fucking everyone over?


----------



## independent (Nov 23, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Doubt now he'd pin RnM's toilet water meng...



If its free, game on.


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 23, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> So this guy is still fucking everyone over?




can only speak for myself, and its a big fat yes

heres all you need to knows

raws n more has had 3 labs as far as i can tell

1-performance labs- banned for scamming

2-paramount pharma- banned for scamming

3-raws n more


2 out of 3 are gone from various boards because of unresolved orders




pars


----------



## Rednack (Nov 23, 2011)

it's about fucking time you grew a set of balls..


----------



## SRX (Nov 23, 2011)

DAMMMM my Brother from another mother same daddy. 

2 out of 3, this mofo is trying to beat Dan Cote.





parsifal09 said:


> can only speak for myself, and its a big fat yes
> 
> heres all you need to knows
> 
> ...


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 23, 2011)

Rednack said:


> it's about fucking time you grew a set of balls..




me?


----------



## Dark Geared God (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## skinnyd (Nov 23, 2011)

parsifal09 said:


> can only speak for myself, and its a big fat yes
> 
> heres all you need to knows
> 
> ...



wow step to that !!


----------



## yerg (Nov 23, 2011)

parsifal09 said:


> me?


 yeah, rednack told me he cant wait to suck dem balls!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dirtwarrior (Nov 23, 2011)

I got an open order from July 7. All I am getting is lip service and no stuff just like I always got.
I can't grow muscles on lip service and broken promises


----------



## Rednack (Nov 23, 2011)

dirtwarrior said:


> I got an open order from July 7. All I am getting is lip service and no stuff just like I always got.
> I can't grow muscles on lip service and broken promises


Guess it's time for you to start sucking dick like nohewaiian...


----------



## NJRiot (Nov 24, 2011)

*Well said*

        



parsifal09 said:


> can only speak for myself, and its a big fat yes
> 
> heres all you need to knows
> 
> ...


----------



## skinnyd (Nov 24, 2011)

SRX said:


> I also just read his HGH thread. Guy saing his had vaccum. Daisygirl stated her tops were loose.
> 
> If i were Daisy i would send HGH to a trusted MOD and let them take a look so you can get her whats owed.
> 
> All problems should be posted in AG fourms so you cant delete them as you feel fit. Why not delete the good ones. O MY BAD you only want the newer guys to see the good not the bad. LOL



mine had vaccum straight fro china.


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 26, 2011)

still nothing,and theres a lot of others from other boards still owed A LOT 

I'd love to know the deadline this guy has, getting to be a bit much


pars


----------



## coach5 (Nov 26, 2011)

Received my replacements on Friday!! 


Raws is doing the right thing and _*IS*_ making things _*RIGHT*_


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 26, 2011)

coach5 said:


> Received my replacements on Friday!!
> 
> 
> Raws is doing the right thing and _*IS*_ making things _*RIGHT*_



coach, im happy for u,but mind your business and stop making bold declarations, because you obviously have no idea what you're talking about


if you do,please explain how raws other lab name got removed from a major board and theres a thread on him, how he owes a ton of people

explain how he had this problem as performance labs and never repaid his debt to many many people


im still waiting and im not the only one on this board. i dont even care so much about the wait, just the lies.



pars


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 26, 2011)

actually,im calling you out coach

u do a deal with raws in exchange for running a log, ur part of the problem.

the guy is a KNOWN SCAMMER, CASE CLOSED,END OF DISCUSSION

I SAY THIS NOT BECAUSE ORDERS ARE LATE. I SAY THIS BECAUSE HE HAS HAD 2 OTHER LABS SHUT DOWN BECAUSE OF SCAMMING, IT IS A FACT,NOT MY OPINION


pars


----------



## littlekev (Nov 26, 2011)

Raws isn't gonna make shit right. He's taken my addy 5 fucking times and has promised me gear for almost two months! He sent me a message 3 weeks ago that he was "shipping right out," BULLSHIT! He is trying to report a 3 to 4 day t\a So weres my gear then, weres everyones gear then!


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 26, 2011)

lilkev, the problem now is  that raws sent some people gear,so we don't exist now


most of us are getting screwed, but raws sends some guys gear,they run a log, they post how great raws is,blah blah blah

Explain how paramount pharma got removed from the boards,etc? performance labs???


Even the raws lab name hes using now is scamming people

I never had  a problem with another sponsor ever, this guy is just the worst person ive ever dealt with in this game

pars


----------



## coach5 (Nov 26, 2011)

parsifal09 said:


> actually,im calling you out coach
> 
> u do a deal with raws in exchange for running a log, ur part of the problem.
> 
> ...



No deal with RAWS...I paid for everything that I received except for the 2 replacement vials of EQ that crashed. I'm doing a log in his forums to prove if his gear is legit or not. I'm just as skeptical as everyone else when it comes to quality, but when it comes to his service...He has done me right and delivered on everything he's promised.

I will be the first to tell you if his gear is junk or not...I am an honest person. If his gear is junk I will be the first to claim so not only in his forum, but everywhere else on this board too.


----------



## Pitbull44 (Nov 26, 2011)

Still waiting for my replacement order of TNE/DBOL. Was supposed to be sent out on Wed but I cant get him to answer my pms??


----------



## Rednack (Nov 26, 2011)

coach5 said:


> No deal with RAWS...I paid for everything that I received except for the 2 replacement vials of EQ that crashed. I'm doing a log in his forums to prove if his gear is legit or not. I'm just as skeptical as everyone else when it comes to quality, but when it comes to his service...He has done me right and delivered on everything he's promised.
> 
> I will be the first to tell you if his gear is junk or not...I am an honest person. If his gear is junk I will be the first to claim so not only in his forum, but everywhere else on this board too.


post up some pictures then, lardass...


----------



## coach5 (Nov 26, 2011)

Rednack said:


> post up some pictures then, lardass...



Don't know what's with the lardass comment, but


----------



## lostsoul (Nov 27, 2011)

parsifal09 said:


> can only speak for myself, and its a big fat yes
> 
> heres all you need to knows
> 
> ...




i used performance labs almost 2 years ago. some good gear it was. heard he was busted shortly after I got his gear and he had these same pink caps that you all talk about. well atleast I know now. still seems like good gear being RNM. 
dont know my point but its funny how small the world can be. 

one thing I wonder is if he was banned for scamming under the PP why is he still using this same PP now, as RNM??? that dont line up in my cross hairs BTW.


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 27, 2011)

bro, performance scammed. well known

and lost,what doesnt add up???? 

theres a huge board that used to have paramount pharma, but now has a thread dedicated to paramount pharma about him owing them thousands of $

this is just a fact, it can line up in ur cross hairs or they could be tangled up, but doesnt change the facts of what i'm saying

and still nothing from him. that's my update


pars


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 27, 2011)

Maybe his gear isn't fake or what have you, it prob is good...

But maybe he just does selective scamming across many boards and people who have not heard of paramount pharma 

or any other labs he goes under....are the ones he selects as his target...


----------



## littlekev (Nov 27, 2011)

parsifal09 said:


> lilkev, the problem now is  that raws sent some people gear,so we don't exist now
> 
> 
> most of us are getting screwed, but raws sends some guys gear,they run a log, they post how great raws is,blah blah blah
> ...



For sure man my first order was fucked up(wrong gear) plus it was junk. The worst looking suspension ive seen. Hes allowed to sell on the board and people are buying, I doubt i will ever get shit from him!


----------



## lostsoul (Nov 28, 2011)

parsifal09 said:


> bro, performance scammed. well known
> 
> and lost,what doesnt add up????
> 
> ...



love to see this. PM a link if so inclined.


----------



## XYZ (Nov 28, 2011)

Until EVERYONE is made whole, please continue to post more of the pain and suffering going on.


----------



## GXR64 (Nov 28, 2011)

this guy owes my buddy 10 bottles and is ignoring every way of contact, IM, Email you name it just ignoring him...funny thing is if raws only knew who he is and what he just fucked up he will feel like a dumbass.


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 30, 2011)

Another day,nothing

I see he's at his shady ways again

he gives out trackers right away, but of course now people r posting that the tracker isnt in the system after 2 days or more,which is of course all part of the scam

I just spoke to a mod here who is still owed by this shithead too. Theres a ton of guys who pm me but never post on here. Other reps even who complain about him,but nothing is done

I thought he was on a deadline????????????? What gives????


Prince, what's up????? You got sponsors and some of your mods here who are still getting fucked by this raws turd.  Time to get rid of this repeated scammer


----------



## parsifal09 (Nov 30, 2011)

btw,update


go to raws forum,read the captns thread!!!!


now that is what i have been talking about. theres a lot more guys out there too

time for raws to gtfo


pars


----------



## littlekev (Dec 2, 2011)

Well to my surprise i received what was owed to me today. I am happy i got what was owed, and hope others receive also. I admit i was surprised. Hopefully Bulldogz and the rest of the bro's are next. I will not be using raws again, but its only Fair to post, I can't be one of the dudes that acts like i didn't get what was owed.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 2, 2011)

littlekev said:


> Well to my surprise i received what was owed to me today. I am happy i got what was owed, and hope others receive also. I admit i was surprised. Hopefully Bulldogz and the rest of the bro's are next. I will not be using raws again, but its only Fair to post, I can't be one of the dudes that acts like i didn't get what was owed.


 

Thanks for posting up bro.  Glad you all squared away... and I'm thinking we'll be seeing some more touchdowns for the next few days


----------



## LiquidMetal77 (Dec 2, 2011)

I made a 3rd order a couple of weeks ago and got all my stuff within a few days.  So far he's been 3 for 3 for me FWIW.


----------



## big60235 (Dec 2, 2011)

Okay boys and whores(madmann), I got my shipment in hand. Raws has been first class and kept me in loop the whole 10 weeks. I feel bad for his past challange but he has come through on the other end looking good. I would email him and he always replied quickly. It wasn't always what I wanted to hear but he was Honest with me about the situation. Will be ordering again soon.


----------



## Pitbull44 (Dec 2, 2011)

Finally recieved my replacement tne/dbol. Everything has finally been squared off.. TY Raws


----------



## skinnyd (Dec 3, 2011)

*congrats on your TD and question*



Pitbull44 said:


> Finally recieved my replacement tne/dbol. Everything has finally been squared off.. TY Raws



hey man did yours look like mine?

I also just got some mast 2 had orange caps 1 had a yellow cap and no labels.


Let me know what yours look like please.

Thanks.


I just pinned about 1 hr ago and took an additional 25mg dbol enjoying some coffee and off to the gym.



I was lucky enough to get my hands on this blend 250mg test E/250mg test cyp/ test prop/100mg different source


----------



## RAWS n More (Dec 3, 2011)

*Thanks,Explanations,and Plans (rant, but sincere)*



littlekev said:


> Well to my surprise i received what was owed to me today. I am happy i got what was owed, and hope others receive also. I admit i was surprised. Hopefully Bulldogz and the rest of the bro's are next. I will not be using raws again, but its only Fair to post, I can't be one of the dudes that acts like i didn't get what was owed.



Shame bro, all our probs are ironed out. Remember no minimum LK. A MAN can run into problems, but a real MAN also makes them right. Don't miss out LK on some specials coming up soon. Either way, i personally knew you would be gtg once i was.



Pittsburgh63 said:


> Thanks for posting up bro.  Glad you all squared away... and I'm thinking we'll be seeing some more touchdowns for the next few days



Damn you must have ESPN lol. You see in the future quite nicely. I see some dvd's in your near future as well




Termin8r27 said:


> I made a 3rd order a couple of weeks ago and got all my stuff within a few days.  So far he's been 3 for 3 for me FWIW.



ok so what you are saying Terminator is that, "you'll be back"  Aren't i clever 




big60235 said:


> Okay boys and whores(madmann), I got my shipment in hand. Raws has been first class and kept me in loop the whole 10 weeks. I feel bad for his past challange but he has come through on the other end looking good. I would email him and he always replied quickly. It wasn't always what I wanted to hear but he was Honest with me about the situation. Will be ordering again soon.



Your a good bro big6,you were always very understanding. You can have a 15% off next order. 

To all members that were giving 15% discount on next order--This applies to the normal 150$ minimum




Pitbull44 said:


> Finally recieved my replacement tne/dbol. Everything has finally been squared off.. TY Raws



You im very happy to get taken care of,another real good dude here who simply wanted what he paid for. This does not apply to you Pit,as you were a replacement. He was sent tset susp in water, but wanted it in oil   (i dont blame you btw)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Imagine a business booming ok? All is going well,you have a huge stock of your product (and parts on standby to make more product)and a huge client base. Wake up one day and bam!! All your stock is gone,all your xtra materials top restock are gone as well. Now imagine you have 50+ orders you have to deliever in 7-10 day t/a. 

This is what happened to me IM. I was taken hook,line,and sinker(on dry land lol)

It took me over a month to recover from this. 

Then i was ripped off again by a very well known sponsors remailer (doing a favor for parfs).
Parfs trusted me with his items and although it was out of my control, i't was my responsibility.

All these things just kinda came crashing down on me. The 50+ orders actually was a conservative # as some people were getting packs,and i was told t/a is getting slow bcos of volume. I was told we hired 2 new guys to help take up some slack(you may remember me posting that)so i continued to take orders. When i finally realized i had been ripped off,the # of orders not filled was around 75. Anywhere from 5 bottle orders up to 50 packs and 25 packs orders we offered. 

You Prob can't imagine the sheer sickness i felt in my gut. i sat down with my wife and she asked me"what are you going to do?" I said go grab a bottle of Jack and a liter of cola lol.

She asked if i can fix these problems. I said yes, but it gonna cost a shitload of money. This is why i married her, bcos she read my mind and said."this(business)has been very good to us, lets make it right. 

I'm sorry IM it took me so long to get some of you taken care of. But most of you who know the game,also know the time and challenge this was for me. 

I FUCKIN DID IT THOUGH 

I will strive daily to make Granite Labs a place that brothers can come and get hooked the fuck up, and a smile put on your face 10 miles wide.

Holla at your boy,looking forward to my section going back up. PRINCE, I'll PM you in the afternoon,and get that that taken care of bro.


AGAIN,TO THOSE OF YOU WHO STUCK BY ME,THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! 

To the haters that said i would not do it, i would not come through, i'm sorry to disappoint you 

Also,you haters are gonna be kicking yourself in the ass,when i bust out these 25$ specials on test e,(no minimum) 2 contest a week(free gear),awesome new blends,shiney pressed tabs,plus im thinking about running a strength contest soon, like tomm actually.

225 lb bench press comp. Winner gets 50 ml tne/dbol, and must repost 1 x a week to see how many more reps you get week to week.

OK,now im really tired im gonna crash,

GOD BLESS BROTHERS!!


----------



## deadlifter405 (Dec 3, 2011)

Awesome Raws!  Way to man up and make it right, glad to see you're going to be better than ever.


----------



## colochine (Dec 3, 2011)

Raws is the man...I never doubted you bro!


----------



## littlekev (Dec 3, 2011)

RAWS n More said:


> Shame bro, all our probs are ironed out. Remember no minimum LK. A MAN can run into problems, but a real MAN also makes them right. Don't miss out LK on some specials coming up soon. Either way, i personally knew you would be gtg once i was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will say thank you for sending me my gear, in reality you could have ripped me off


----------



## Laborer (Dec 3, 2011)

You get those tabs and still have that prop/npp and I WILL give you another chance...


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Pitbull44 (Dec 3, 2011)

skinnyd said:


> hey man did yours look like mine?
> 
> I also just got some mast 2 had orange caps 1 had a yellow cap and no labels.
> 
> ...




The ones I got are unlabeled and have a dark yellow cap.


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 3, 2011)

rnm made good with me too (shipped extra)
As I said before,hope everyone gets squared away


----------



## skinnyd (Dec 3, 2011)

Pitbull44 said:


> The ones I got are unlabeled and have a dark yellow cap.



so ours are different.

my(masteron supposedly )have yellow caps and 1 orange cap so who knows what the fuck I got.

When are you going to try it thanks.

He has good prices but I feel like I roll the dice every time I order from him and you don't know what your going to get.

I guess you could say the same from anyone you order from online.


----------



## Ezskanken (Dec 3, 2011)

Great to see this Raws N More!  Great to see!!  Like many have said, you took a whipping, and still showed what kind of man you are...


----------



## littlekev (Dec 3, 2011)

yes i have yellow caps are they tne? bump bump mystery oils


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 3, 2011)

littlekev said:


> Well to my surprise i received what was owed to me today. I am happy i got what was owed, and hope others receive also. I admit i was surprised. Hopefully Bulldogz and the rest of the bro's are next. I will not be using raws again, but its only Fair to post, I can't be one of the dudes that acts like i didn't get what was owed.


 
Def fair to post so I will say this...I did get something from RnM recently..all yellow tops

But as like you I will never use RnM going forward...


----------



## littlekev (Dec 3, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Def fair to post so I will say this...I did get something from RnM recently..alll yellow tops
> 
> But as like you I will never use RnM going forward...



Im glad you got your gear bro!


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 3, 2011)

littlekev said:


> Im glad you got your gear bro!


 
I just hope it is what it's suppose to be..


----------



## littlekev (Dec 3, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> I just hope it is what it's suppose to be..



what color are the tops, mine are yellow and supposed to be tne/dbol


----------



## djquirk (Dec 3, 2011)

Got my magazines in today so thank you Raws!!!!!


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 3, 2011)

littlekev said:


> what color are the tops, mine are *yellow and supposed to be tne/dbol*


 
Same as yours brotha!


----------



## skinnyd (Dec 3, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Same as yours brotha!



any chance u guys can post a picture I would but my phone camara is broken.


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 3, 2011)

Here you go...

I also got just tne since he didn't have enough to replace all the tne/dbol...I agreed to what he sent me...vial on left is tne and vial on the right is supposedlytne/dbol @ 75/25...






View attachment 37182


----------



## skinnyd (Dec 3, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Here you go...
> 
> I also got just tne since he didn't have enough to replace all the tne/dbol...I agreed to what he sent me...vial on left is tne and vial on the right is supposedlytne/dbol @ 75/25...
> 
> ...



funny he said no labels for paramount TNE/dbol and thats why I got the same label on mine as you do with a pink cap.

and your yellow top is supposed to be TNE same labe as me.

so why didn't he just send me vials with no labels like yours rather that put the wrong label.

I really think I got TNE too does yours have a strong smell too.

Thanks for the pics.

I've been pinning it and its good I just dont think there is any dbol in there.


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 3, 2011)

skinnyd said:


> funny he said no labels for paramount TNE/dbol and thats why I got the same label on mine as you do with a pink cap.
> 
> and your yellow top is supposed to be TNE same labe as me.
> 
> ...


 
I haven't crack any of them open yet so I have not pinned 

I have endo bloods coming up on monday and don't want anything to fuck the results up..


----------



## djquirk (Dec 4, 2011)

So pretty...


----------



## Santhemum (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know what went down Raws.

Bizness ain't easy sometimes, and we gotta learn from our mistakes.


----------



## skinnyd (Dec 4, 2011)

skinnyd said:


> funny he said no labels for paramount TNE/dbol and thats why I got the same label on mine as you do with a pink cap.
> 
> and your yellow top is supposed to be TNE same labe as me.
> 
> ...





These are supposed to be mast


----------



## skinnyd (Dec 5, 2011)

skinnyd said:


> These are supposed to be mast



can anyone see any difference in the yellow caps that I have ant pitbull's?


----------



## Mooksman (Dec 5, 2011)

Raws just came thru for me very very quick. Fastest ta ever


----------



## endurance724 (Dec 5, 2011)

^ those yellow tops are mast becuz i was sent the same stuff and its g2g. and also the tne/dbol does have a very strong smell, after injecting it i can literally taste it in my mouth.


----------



## skinnyd (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks man I just thought one of mine looked like pitbulls.


----------



## djquirk (Dec 6, 2011)

So the tren I got from Raws says Paramount Tren E100. Is it Ace or enanthate? Logic tells me its enanthate though I ordered Ace. But also I remember his list had the enanthate at 250 or 300mg or something like that and the Ace at 100. So I'm confused. Did I get Ace or Enanthate. I wrote Raws but got no response.


----------



## KUVinny (Dec 6, 2011)

djquirk said:


> So the tren I got from Raws says Paramount Tren E100. Is it Ace or enanthate? Logic tells me its enanthate though I ordered Ace. But also I remember his list had the enanthate at 250 or 300mg or something like that and the Ace at 100. So I'm confused. Did I get Ace or Enanthate. I wrote Raws but got no response.



At 100 it is almost certainly ace.

Edit: this is in fact jmo, as I have never seen any tren e available at that low of a dosage.


----------



## LiquidMetal77 (Dec 6, 2011)

KUVinny said:


> At 100 it is almost certainly ace.
> 
> Edit: this is in fact jmo, as I have never seen any tren e available at that low of a dosage.


 
Should be Ace. I've ordered them from him twice, both times they've been green tops but mine came with labels.  That's weird it said E100 though...

His E was dosed at 200 or 300mg (don't recall which for sure).


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 6, 2011)

endurance724 said:


> ^ those yellow tops are mast becuz i was sent the same stuff and its g2g. and also the tne/dbol does have a very strong smell, after injecting it i can literally taste it in my mouth.


 
The straight tne in oil has the same smell

I can't say as for the taste in the mouth just yet as I have not pinned his gear


----------



## djquirk (Dec 6, 2011)

Termin8r27 said:


> Should be Ace. I've ordered them from him twice, both times they've been green tops but mine came with labels.  That's weird it said E100 though...
> 
> His E was dosed at 200 or 300mg (don't recall which for sure).



Yeah, I figured with the dosage it was Ace but the labeling is confusing. The Test E I got is labeled ENANTH300.


----------



## djquirk (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok, so I got a look finally and the label says Tren Enanthate 100MG with a green top. WTF? How the fuck does that go? ED like ACE?


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 10, 2011)

^^no...treat it like test e...pin once or twice per wk to start...

Usually tren e is dosed at 200mg/ml and tren a is dosed at 100mg/ml...

Are you positive it is tren e and not tren a?


----------



## murf23 (Dec 10, 2011)

Yo whats up guys ? I have been out of the loop for a lil over a month now but I just wanted to let everybody know I also recieved my old order of 7 tne in oil last week . Im happy you got squared away bulldogz . I know it was pretty stressful for a few of us . Im happy to have my gear and Im glad Raw didnt just come back with a new name and rip us all off . He did the right thing when it would have been real easy not to ! Raw has gained alot of respect back from me . As far as ordering again well lets just see how these sales are lol


----------



## endurance724 (Dec 10, 2011)

has raws replied to anyones emails lately?


----------



## djquirk (Dec 11, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> ^^no...treat it like test e...pin once or twice per wk to start...
> 
> Usually tren e is dosed at 200mg/ml and tren a is dosed at 100mg/ml...
> 
> Are you positive it is tren e and not tren a?


 
I got on pinning only onse a week because of the long ester. But if it is tren E 100 its a fucking rip off. It would mean pinning halt a botlle a week. If I knew I was going to to get the enanthate version I would have ordred the 200 or 300mg version. It's my first time with tren, and I wont be starting untill after the new year. I saw the brown floating shit in there that I heard is normal tren so if thats the case at least I can be sure its at least real.


----------



## djquirk (Dec 11, 2011)

endurance724 said:


> has raws replied to anyones emails lately?


 
He was communicating with me when my order was pending but now that I have it and have some questions he isn't answering.


----------



## djquirk (Dec 11, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> ^^no...treat it like test e...pin once or twice per wk to start...
> 
> Usually tren e is dosed at 200mg/ml and tren a is dosed at 100mg/ml...
> 
> ...


----------



## DGettin (Dec 11, 2011)

RAWS Tren E is pretty good shit, even at the low dose that I'm on.  I sweat for no reason, even when I'm just walking outside in the cold, can't sleep for shit, but I tear it up in the gym.  Strength is way up!  I know a lot of people had issues with how long it took to get their stuff, but it seems most people still got it.  Shipping was a bit slow for me too, but I still went 2 for 2.  Anyone hear if he's gonna be back around?


----------



## bulldogz (Dec 11, 2011)

djquirk said:


> bulldogz said:
> 
> 
> > ^^no...treat it like test e...pin once or twice per wk to start...
> ...


----------



## fsoe (Dec 11, 2011)

endurance724 said:


> has raws replied to anyones emails lately?



he sent me one on monday w/ a t# and it was the wrong one ... have not been able to get him sense


----------

